
UK PM candidate Andrea Leadsom thinks all websites should be rated, like movies - arbuge
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/08/leadsom_thinks_websites_should_be_rated/
======
gakada
Leadsom is the most dangerous politician I've ever seen.

There's an infamous video with her and Krugman. Whatever you might think of
Krugman, you can least be sure that he understands basic economic theory.

Yet she talks to him in a patronising tone, clearly 100% sincere in the belief
that _she_ understands economics, and _he_ does not. All she has to do is
explain it to him.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJaayhQtBZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJaayhQtBZU)

------
CommanderData
Given Andrea and Theresa May I would much rather Andrea wins. Theresa has
supported the draconian laws in the UK and not to mention her proposed
snoopers charter for spying.

Andrea, although misguided on this particular issue probably because she lacks
understanding of the web, would seem a far better choice then her counterpart.

------
SNvD7vEJ
Great, a whole new level of idiotic censoring of the internet.

Is this another populist or just an average ignorant politician?

